# Alaskan Newbie



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

Hello,

I've been given the chance to make a fishing trip the first week in August up around Bulchitna Lake. I'll be able to take my father along as well and it will be the first time in Alaska for both of us.

Any gear recommendations that some of you would make? Neither of us are what I would call avid fishermen - we both fish, and Dad knows how to fly-fish, but much beyond basic gear (fishing rods and tackle) we don't really have a lot of gear.

I'm looking at some:

Dan Bailey waders
Simms wading boots
Okuma rods (Okuma SST-S-802MH)
Shimano reels (SH4000FD)

I don't necessarily want to be cheap, but I don't want to spend top dollar either. I'm going to buy Dad all of his gear as well as mine, so price is certainly a consideration for me.

What else would you recommend? Rain gear? Types of lures? Anything you can think of? Bear spray? 

Thanks in advance - I appreciate your help.

Darby


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

God willing and the creeks don't rise, I'll be making my 8th trip to the Great Land this fall to Kodiak and the Karluk river for some of the World's best steelhead fishing. 

I've been in just about every part of the State and in most weather conditions. My main advice would be to buy QUALITY rain gear. You need to have a 100% water proof, preferably Gore Tex or at least breathable jacket. The jacket must have sleeves that you can close off from water. I like the parka style best but that's more personal preference.

It's best to layer your clothes. The outer jacket should not be too heavy but large enough so that you can have several layers underneath. Fleece is the best underlayer garment. I can't emphasize enough how important that outer jacket is...literally your life can depend on it keeping you dry and warm without sweating. It is the single most important thing you will take, so make sure it is a quality piece.

Next most important I would say would be your waders. Here again, go with layers underneath with fleece and stuff with wicking, breathable, properties. I like the breathable stockingfoot waders also. Simms and Orvis make great ones. Cabellas makes an excellent one also perhaps a little more affordable. Be sure to take a patch kit with you....and consider taking a second pair of waders for insurance. I'll be taking two pairs this year to the remote Karluk....don't want to be caught without a sound pair of waders. 

Alaska has outlawed the traditional felt sole wader boots so be sure to NOT take those. This is an absolute requirement.

Ok, other clothing, make sure its in layers, layers, layers...and breathable with wicking properties...from head to toes, everything.

Other musts haves include insect spray.


Tell me what kind of fish you are targeting and I can make some suggestions on fishing gear but in general offer the following:

rainbows: 5 to 7 wt rods, floating, cold water lines, and also sinking tip lines
silvers: 8 to 9 wt rods 
kings: 10wt and maybe more especially if on the Kenai
other salmon: 7 wts
grayling: 3 to 5 wt
artic char: 5 to 7 wt
steelhead: 8 and 9 wt

Generally your outfitter will have some speciality flies for your particular river and fish but for rainbows mouse flies are great fun and flesh flies are very useful during the salmon runs.

If you can take a small spinning rod along with several Mepps type inline spinners. Great fun on small rainbows,grayling, and char. 

If you are after halibut...take a telephone pole...or better yet just use what the outfitter uses. 


Again, provide a little more info on target fish and I can give more specifics. It will be one of the greatest experiences of your lives...there is nothing , nothing on this Earth that compares to Alaska.


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

We went to alaska the first week in august for our honeymoon. The weather was fantastic where we stayed which was about 2.5 hours north of anchorage. It was 55 for the low at night and 65 for the high during the day. Sun came up around 4am and set around midnight, we were never in any rush to do stuff because of the long days. I took my normal bass rod and reels and caught plenty of salmon on them in the rivers. I bought tackle there. If you don't have anything I would consider buying it when you get there or purchase it at cabelas and have it shipped to the hotel. Be less headache for you.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

Sorry, I'm only able to reply once every 2 hours, I assume that is due to being new here.

The main fish I believe is going to be Silver Salmon. They did mention that there were also rainbows and grayling and a couple of others but I cannot think of what they were at the moment. I'd really like to catch the silvers and grayling...

Thanks again for your input!


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

If you're using conventional gear, here's a spinner, the flying C, that is deadly on big silvers in the rivers....the orange works best. http://www.mepps.com/information/flying-c/235#description

For grayling, panter martin spinner and mepps spinners will readily take them....don't know why but purple is a good color and you can't go wrong with rainbow trout colors.

If you go with flies, your outfitter will likely have the best ones for your area...but grayling will hit an elk hair caddis with abandon up there.

Hope you have a great experience there...it is everything you have heard and more.


----------



## Fishng (Oct 13, 2011)

If you and your father want to a little fishing on your own, without the guide, the two most important pieces of equipment are a long stringer which you can release easily and a shotgun apiece. Get a sling for it, so you can carry it and fish. Load it slug, buckshot, slug, etc. get the 00 buck heaviest loads you can find. Forget pistols. I took a 44 Mag my first trip. They told me to save the last shot for me so the bear wouldn't mail me too bad. The long stringer is so you can let him have your fish without him geting too close to you. Here's my thinking on pepper sprays. The only time you will need to use it is if you make a turn on the creek and mama is on one side, babies on the other and you in the middle. I don't think pepper spray will stop her. By the time I can hit her in the eyes she is on top of me, even madder than before. The 1oz slug at short range has tremendous stopping power and 2oz of shot at short range is devastating. So unless you have a ,375 and are deadly at short range, take a shotgun and 5 extra shells in your pocket. You will probably never use them. But if you have to, you'll be real glad it is not a can of spray. My 2 cents. And do not stop at the Great Alaska Bush Company. It is NOT a guide service.
Oh yeah, don't stop shooting until you run out of ammo. 
Awesome place. You will love it.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

I did debate taking a shotgun, but I've never traveled with a gun and wasn't sure how much of a pain it would be to fly with one.

Thanks for the links on the lures - I'll definitely get some of those as well! I appreciate you guys helping me out.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

*Alaska trip*

I'm a guide in SW Alaska at a remote lodge. This summer will be my 8th season guiding in SW Alaska. The lodge website left me guessing about a lot, but I finally figured out its location. Looks like it's either in the lower part of the Big Su drainage, or on the Beluga drainage. You won't be terribly far from Anchorage, but you will be off the road system, which is a good thing.

Meadowlark had some good advice. Dress in layers, and have VERY GOOD rain gear. August is generally some of the best weather of the season. But remember that you're at the top of the world. Daytime highs can be anything from 40's to 70's. This makes layers even more important. Get good, quality waders. Unfortunately these aren't cheap. Or get two pairs of cheaper ones, and maybe you'll be able to return one to the store when you get home.

Also as was mentioned, DO NOT BRING FELT SOLED WADING BOOTS! As of 2012, felt was banned in Alaska due to its ability to harbor invasive species and transfer them from elsewhere into the watershed. The NZ mud snail is one in particular they want to keep out. Simms and Orvis both make boots with Vibram soles. They also make boots with vibram and metal studs. Ask the lodge if they allow studs or not. My lodge does not, as they destroy the boardwalks, boats, airplane floats, and the floors in the airplanes. If our guests come with studs, we remove them.

The tackle recommendations and rod sizes from Meadowlark are correct. However, kings on the fly are a hell of a challenge, and kings are out of season in August anyway. They're on their beds and you cannot legally target or retain them.

For silvers, an 8 weight rod is perfect. I don't know the water depth or flow where you're going. Some places I fish with floating line, and in others I fish a sink tip line. Having both would be a good idea. For your floating setup, a 0x leader is good. Have some 0x tippet on hand to rebuild your leader if necessary. With your sink tip, you can make a very simple leader with 3' of 20# mono blood knotted to 3' of 15# mono. That's it. Silvers don't feed in the river, so the object is to get their attention and trigger them to feed. Fuscia, fluorescent orange, and chartreuse weighted streamers are best. Black and purple are also often good colors.

For silvers on gear, #4 Vibrax spinners and 3/4 oz Pixee Spoons are deadly. Fish them on 15#. They're going to do some running and jumping, but they're not going to spool you. They also like to spin during the fight, so I usually blood knot in 2-3' of 20# as a leader. This keeps them from breaking off when spinning up in the line.

Grayling are cool little fish. They're almost always willing to bite, and aren't super picky about presentation. Fish them with a 4-6 wt fly rod with floating line. Pretty much any dry fly will get them to bite. I like going big, so #6 stimulators, big elk hair caddis, royal wulff, etc are usually money. You can dead drift the fly, or skate it on the surface. I find the latter much more fun, as they really crush the fly.

Grayling on gear is pretty much #0 or #1 Panther Martin spinners in black and gold. Fish them with 6#. Grayling love gold, whether it be the blade on a spinner, or the bead on a nymph.

I don't know the size of the rainbows and dollies there, so I'll say that a 7wt setup should do it. By that time of year they should be feeding on salmon eggs. The easiest and most effective way to fish them is to put an indicator (bobber) at the top of your leader, slide an orange or red bead onto the leader, tie on a hook, and then peg the bead 1" above the hook using a toothpick. Add a splitshot 18" up the line. In Anchorage at any tackle or fly shop you can find various beads for trout fishing. All you've got to do is cast it upstream, mend, and get a good dead drift. When the indicator goes under, moves sideways, or stops, set the hook to the downstream side. Fight the fish. Rinse, repeat.

I work in the part of the state with the highest bear density. Guns really are a waste of your time. I don't even bring them with me any more. Be ready to break a fish off if the bear takes interest in your fish. DO NOT let him steal your fish. EVER. The best defense against bears is another person or two. 2 people side-by-side are much larger and more imposing than a lone person. 3 is even better. Yell, wave your arms, clap, and throw rocks. That's all it takes. Bears are just big dogs. All the bear on the river wants is to eat fish. Don't mess with his fishing hole. If he wants your fishing hole, you back away and give him plenty of room so he can fish it. Other times he'll be coming up the river, see you fishing, and go around you. Just keep your eyes open. DO NOT RUN FROM A BEAR EVER!!! I repeat. DO NOT RUN FROM A BEAR EVER!!!

If you've got more questions, feel free to ask here or PM me. You should also contact the lodge owner/operator with any questions you've got. He knows his fishery better than any of us do.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

For what its worth, I agree with Boboe on the bears....don't bother with guns. You are the visitor, its their home, give them a wide berth and it won't be a problem.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great trip. Alaska is my dream trip and will get there one day. Bears or no bears - I just need to be faster than the guy next to me  

Sorry but I needed to add the following.....

Isn't swiming in the ocean with great white sharks the same as walking in the woods with Grisly bears. Whmmmmmm?


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Gofish2day said:


> Isn't swiming in the ocean with great white sharks the same as walking in the woods with Grisly bears. Whmmmmmm?


Not at all even remotely the same. Few reasons: Brown bears (often called grizzly bears) have no desire to eat people. They key in on a food source and eat as much of it as possible. That could mean berries, fish, moose, or even grass. Never is human part of the menu. When you are on a river, all the bears on the river are interested in doing is eating fish. Period. You can watch them eat a fish and there are seagulls 3' away. They don't try to eat the seagulls. You're just like one of the seagulls.

If a bear charges at a person it is 99%+ of the time a bluff charge. Stand your ground, yell, wave, clap, and even start toward him to fake him out. Again, DON'T RUN. The bear doesn't want to kill or eat you. He just wants you bully you away. I have 2 friends who were bluff charged. Both stopped dead in their tracks no more than 10' away. Scary, no doubt! But neither ran, and neither were any worse for the encounter.

You may have a bear come charging toward you when you have a fish on the line. The bear is coming for your fish, not you. You must break the fish off immediately. Once the fish stops flopping/thrashing on the surface, the bear will stop, look around for it, and then walk away. I've had it happen dozens and dozens of times. It always plays out the same way.

A white shark, if he comes at you, isn't bluffing. He's going to attack and put those big teeth into you. A bear is different. Even those who get attacked are very rarely eaten. I personally know a guy who was mauled. The bear ran off once he played dead. His injuries were extensive, but medical care saved him and he has no mentionable lasting problems.

For what it's worth, I spend most of my days within Katmai National Park. This park was made because of the bears. Brooks River is one of the rivers in the park. It's the famous place you've all seen with the bears catching salmon on the waterfall. We fish there a lot. You'll see at least 30 bears a day, at less than 100yds. Sometimes less than 10yds. My avatar picture was taken about 1/4 mile upriver from the falls. That's a little bear. Other rivers we fish I've had clients count over 70 different bears on a 12 mile float. We see tons of them. I've got a lot of experience with them. Be smart, don't be alone, and don't let them steal your fish. You'll be fine.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Like I said! I need to get there one day. Next year I turn 50 and wife said I could have my dream trip - ALASKA here I come!

Sorry but couldn't help it again. Saw this on CNN this morning. Guy fighting a bear with toilet paper at a fishing camp.

http://www.cnn.com/video/?hpt=hp_c2#/video/world/2012/05/24/dnt-bear-attacks-man-in-outhouse.cbc


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

If you are familiar with Google Earth you can hit these coordinates:
61°55'53.73"N 150°55'10.17"W

I think that is the doc in the pictures off his website, so I am assuming that we'll be fishing in the river/stream to the East of the lake.

No felt soles for us - I had seen a few states were outlawing them so I've been checking out the Vibram soles on anything we're looking at. Will definitely start to check out some rain gear - hope it's nice weather, but we'll try to be prepared.

I'm not sure about a lot of the terms you used, Boboe, as I'm not a fly-fisherman and not a diehard fisherman either. I really enjoy fishing and go when I can, but I'm not someone who gets out every weekend. I'll do some research on what you've suggest though.

Thank you SO much for the information - I greatly appreciate it all.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

sdkidaho said:


> as I'm not a fly-fisherman and not a diehard fisherman either. I really enjoy fishing and go when I can, but I'm not someone who gets out every weekend. I'll do some research on what you've suggest though.
> 
> Thank you SO much for the information - I greatly appreciate it all.


I would just go with a spinning reel--or Abu 6500 (20# test) with the mepps / pixie spinners then--way easy and U will slay the fish--all kinds.:texasflag--U can buy it all there cheap and easy.

do watch for the bears.--don't be the last guy on the trail!:ac550:! Told my son that while walking down to the Keni River one day--his eyes got big--trails everywhere leading to the river.

Have fun--We fished the Silver Derby in Seward trolling with herring with small clips for the mouth with a hook in the tail!

Had the best fishing ever in our lives! Have fun and take a camera.--can buy ice chest for the plane back--and bring I believe 2 per person frozen.

swamp:texasflag


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

That's definitely my plan, spinning reel setup. I'm not sure if dad will fly fish or not but he may. 

Any suggestions on a safe way to carry our rods while we travel?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

Academy has rod holders--Plastic tubes with a place for a lock etc--adjustable and semi tough--I would wrap individual rods in a bed sheet to keep them from getting messed up--put a boat load in 1 light weight sheet--I put my reels in my carry on--Have a tough spinning reel and 20# line or braid.-- those fish will fight like a bad dog--jump twist come and spool ya again--just FUN!--I got to get back up there!


----------



## SwampRat (Jul 30, 2004)

Any recommendations for a good tackle shop in Anchorage?


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

We went to Wally World--got so much stuff mentioned--then went to the marina in Seward and got more stuff I did not need but I got it!

Reel Ease is a good thing--in BFE and may just need a squirt!

We had an RV and my Bro's boat! THE way to go and stop anywhere U want to and fish! Just watch the Reg's--they change from place to place and U will get cut no slack by the man in Green!:cheers:

Good to have friends!


----------



## txdougman (Jul 12, 2005)

Absolutely do not read "Alaska Bear Tales" by Larry Kanuit on your flight to AK.

You will be looking over your shoulder all day!

Good luck and don't forget to post pics.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

Gotta love that "Gentle Dental" adv. sign in Soldotna...classic Alaska.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

A question on fishing line - how do you know what pound test to get? I know, I could google it, but in doing so I'm still not sure with what I've found to read on it.

In my mind, I had always equated the size of the fish to the strength of line I would need, meaning that if I thought I might catch a 10 pound fish I should have at least a 10 pound test line, or even better, a 15 pound test line. I know that's not right but that is how I have it locked up in my head.

What is the equation for figuring out what pound test line you should be using?

Thanks again, guys. I'm grateful you are all willing to help a novice.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

There really isn't an equation. The answer depends on several factors and weight of the fish is only one of them.

A skilled angler can land fish much larger than the pound test...and often in clear water and/or waters with high fishing pressure, the savy angler will downsize their line in order to avoid detection. 

You also have the factor of multiple species...i.e. you may need a light line for certain species and heavy one for others....and often it isn't practical to have multiple spools or rods and you are forced to compromise. 

If fishing open water without any obstructions on which you can cut your line, you can land 100 pound fish on 6 pound line and it isn't all that difficult. However, in waters with sharp structures, you may be lucky to land a 6 pound fish on 100 pound test line. 

If the target fish has line cutting mouth, that can also be an important factor and drive one towards a heavier line. These are just a few of the factors to consider in what is actually a complex decision. 

Not trying to wear you out with words, but just giving some background on the following recomendations:

1. If you only have one rod there and are targeting silver salmon, rainbows, grayling, and char, I would go for 12 pound test. That's a compromise for each of those fish, but if you only have one set-up you must compromise.

2. If you have two rods or an extra spool for the same targets, then I would go for something like 17 pound test on one of them for the silvers and go with 8 pound test or even 6 pound on the other one to use for rainbows and char and grayling and etc.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

We'll be taking a couple rods so I could set them up differently easy enough. Thanks - much appreciated.


----------



## Boboe (Feb 11, 2009)

Meadowlark said:


> 2. If you have two rods or an extra spool for the same targets, then I would go for something like 17 pound test on one of them for the silvers and go with 8 pound test or even 6 pound on the other one to use for rainbows and char and grayling and etc.


Those must be small 'bows and char! We grow them big in my part of the state


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

What sizes would you recommend then?


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

When you get there, hire a guide...at least for a day on each body of water. I've been there bunch of times, and there is too much to know and it's too expensive to try to learn this on your own. From regs, to tackle, to bears, to technique...I still hire a guide.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

We'll be 80 miles North of Anchorage, out in the sticks, with a guide service (listed in the original post). The guide service people aren't available at this time of year - I'm guessing they're working - hence the reason for coming here to ask people that have experience already.

I agree that the guide would be a great resource, he/they just aren't available and with as many people that access forums like this, there is bound to be a few that have some good advice. Thanks again guys - greatly appreciate what you've shared thus far.


----------



## PENSTX (Jul 18, 2011)

Just got back from Southeast Alaska. I was brown bear hunting. The only recommendation I can give is to take the best rain gear possible. We bought normal mid range rain gear, and we stayed wet and frozen the whole time.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

Lucked out on rain gear - Dad has some gore-tex and has enough for both of us. Bought another set of lighter rain jackets as well to take with us.


----------



## Meadowlark (Jul 19, 2008)

You may want to consider the re-application of the water proofing to your Gore-Tex. There is a product which works great for this, "Renew", I believe it is called. Gore-Tex can fail under certain circumstances and in Alaska that failure can put your life in jeopardy...believe me, been there, done that and not interested in doing it again. 

Two jackets is a good idea, but if your primary one is older consider Renew before you go.


----------



## bonefish (Nov 24, 2006)

Darby,
Looks like your getting plenty of information on stuff to take. I've been going to Alaska for over 20 years and once you start, you'll always go back. One thing I do to save money is mail your bulky stuff (rain gear, waders,etc) to where you are staying. It will save you baggage fees. Something else you can do is pack in 50 +- guart coolers and stuff in some soft luggage. When you get ready to come home, put your fish in the coolers and mail your soft luggage home parcel post. It will take a couple of weeks to get home, but so what? You can also pack in suit cases, use the processors was boxes for your fish and mail your suit cases home. Keep what you need in your carry-on. I'll be in Sikta in late August going off shore for 3 days. Good luck and have fun.
Robbie


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

SwampRat said:


> Any recommendations for a good tackle shop in Anchorage?


Sportsmen Warehouse
Walmart (you'd be shocked on how much gear they have, at least the one in Kenai)

If you make it to Kenai, go visit Trusty Hardware. Tons of gear and they always have hot girls working there.


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Trustworthy hardware in soldatna good too.


----------



## sdkidaho (May 20, 2012)

Thanks guys - appreciate all the advice!


----------



## wtl (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a place in Soldotna on the Kenia River and if I could find a job up there I'd be a gone dog. I love Texas but I also love to sit outside at 1130 at night and watch the eagles across the river. Its not the bears you have to worry about you just have to outrun the other person! Really the moose are the worst ones on hurting people.


----------

